# powder charge for .30-06



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an old bottle of IMR 4895 that I plan to load some 06 shells with. What would be an appropriate powder charge? My dad thinks he used to do 46 grains with it but its been so long since he reloaded he is not sure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a "loaded" question.  



Uh...seriously, I guess my first question would be what type and weight of projectile are you loading?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I could tell you what I use but I wouldn't trust anyone's advice from the internet. Get a good reloading manual and start with close to the middle load, never go under or over the recommended in the manual for safety.

Here is an example out of one manual:



> 30-06 CASE: WINCHESTER
> BBL: 24" PR: WINCHESTER LR
> 150 GR. NOS BT COL: 3.250"
> H4350 62.0C 3068 48,400 CUP
> ...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*golf clap* I would be loading them with 165 grain hornady interlocks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Read here. These guys make the stuff, so they would be the best ones to ask. Also, Id suggest buying a manual

http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Whoa there partner, if you are so uninformed about reloading that you would actually ask this question, you need to stop what you are thinking about doing, put all the stuff...powder, primers, bullets, casing etc away ...lock 'em up, throw'em in a lake, give 'em back to your dad, do something, but don't under any circumstances try to start reloading until you get a book,..reloading manual... and read, read, read until you know enough to at least not ask such a very stupid, and dangerous question!

Gee, did I just get sucked in by a troll...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I may not have been quite as blunt as BP, but hes right. Reloading isn't something you guess at, you could injure or kill yourself or somebody innocently sitting next to you at the range. Spend the $20.00 read and be safe.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I wasn't even going to begin reloading until I was absolutely sure I had it correct. I have a friend who is a very competent reloader to help me and asking here was just preliminary preparation but thanks for the flaming response anyway bp. I'm sure being an internet tough guy is a rewarding career but how much does it pay?


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I could tell you what I would use, or what my manual says, however, I find it hard to really trust what I read on the internet when it comes to something like this. As has been said, you can do some bad things with too much powder. The problem really is that typos happen and sometimes folks tell you something from memory. How good are memories? Yes, I would certainly get a manual. I think the data you may download from the powder manufacturer is sound. Yet, they are just telling you what they found in their testing. We each have to develop a load for our own guns. That is why we always start low and work up looking for signs of excessive pressure.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have to say that I agree with the premise of what others have said harshly. I also understand that you were probably asking a general opinion question and hope that you had planned on careful consideration before using any loads recieved on the internet. Some advise on how to avoid future chastisement online would be to carefully state the intent of your question so guys don't think that you are going to do something dangerous. I get what you meant and would only say that IMR 4350 is such a common powder for the 06 that I have nothing to offer that you can't find in any book or online load data. On a last note you mention that the powder is old? Even though powder stays good for many years, in my opinion it is not worth it to use old powder especially with the price of bullets. Spend $25.00 and get yourself a nice fresh pound of 4350.----------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Read here. These guys make the stuff, so they would be the best ones to ask. Also, Id suggest buying a manual
> 
> http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp


Ya beat me to it. +1


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BP, ya big internet meany.

Colorcountrygunner, don't be offended by BP. He's a great contributor on this board, seems to be a nice guy and has no problem speaking his mind. He does have a good point and the others have given some good advice too.
The best thing is to find someone to walk you through reloading and you'll catch on really quickly. You can get a reloading kit with a manual for a couple hundred bucks. If you want to get a taste of reloading before you sink any money into it I would absolutely love to help you out. I can walk you through reloading for your gun or you can watch while I reload one of mine.


----------

